

The IRS Whistleblower Office? Did you all know about this? - 99Frogs
http://www.irs.gov/compliance/article/0,,id=180171,00.html

======
99Frogs
Perhaps, as a recent college grad, I'm just not up with the times. On that
note, does anyone have advice or book recommendations on how to file when you
generate some income through the web, trading, poker etc. I'd like to report
this stuff in the cheapest way possible. I was reading Robert Allen's
"Multiple Streams of Income" (2001) - some of his advice seems as if it would
get you into trouble.

